# Guardsmith's True20 Freeport game -[Recruiting]



## Guardsmith (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,

	I’m looking for 4-6 PCs for a play-by-post game set in Freeport (by Green Ronin) and using the True20 system with a few house rules thrown in. Anyone interested?

	The setting would be late Medieval/early Renaissance with medium to low “magic.” (I say “magic” because, as anyone who has read True20 knows, it doesn’t treat magic in the same way as D&D. Instead supernatural abilities are called Powers, and, IMO, they fall somewhere between traditional spells and psionics. The best analogy I can think of is they are like Jedi abilities from SW, i.e. using the mind to manipulate an unseen power.)

	Anyway … I’m new to this (PbP games), so I’m not quite sure what else I should put into an Intro/Recruitment post, but I‘ll answer any questions people might have.

	So …  any takers?   

Guardsmith


----------



## Phantos (Feb 25, 2007)

I am interested but lack the complete t20 rules.
I have read the quick start rules, alas no feats/abilities/etc. are really listed there.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 25, 2007)

Count me interested.  I do have the True20 rulebook and have read it, but I haven't used them yet.  This would be a great opportunity for me to try them out.  I assume you'll just be using the "core" True20 skills and abilities from the rules.

I'll try to post a character concept soon.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 25, 2007)

I really love Freeport and have True20 and would love to play also.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be interested as well, but I do not have the True20 system.

I do have Green Ronin's Black Company which I've heard True20 is derived from if that would be a help in developing a character.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2007)

i too am interested. i have access to the black company book (belongs t a roomate) and have the freeport stuff. i have played 3.5 ed...how different are the rules ?

*raises a glass of dewar's scotch in salute*


----------



## Guardsmith (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! Interested people!    That's great! I'm so encouraged! Thanks guys!

Anyway ... for those who are interested, but don't have the rules ... unfortunately, I can't think of what you can do without them. True20 and d20 are quite different, and True20 doesn't have an SRD. There is a cheaper ($17.50), PDF version of the True20 rules at GR's site, if that helps.

In answer to Scott's specific question, one difference is there are no hit points or experience points. Damage is determined by a Toughness saving throw. Another is that there are only three classes, or "roles" as the they are called: warrior, expert and adept. It uses Dex for attack bonuses and significantly pares down the skill list. All in all, GR calls it a "rules-lighter" version of d20.

For those who have played in Freeport or own the books, do you have any experience with the Freeport Trilogy (Death in Freeport, Terror in Freeport and Madness in Freeport). If so, that may cause some problems, as that's what I'm planning on running.

I'll post some stuff about character creation later today/tonight when I get a chance ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2007)

i have been using free port as an injected city in my homebrew played as 2ed player's ops. i only use it as a source book and lightly at that. is the true 20 sustem simaler to steve jackson games "G.U.R.P.S." (trademark)?

also, what book, if any, can i get at my local game store for a rule book?


----------



## Phantos (Feb 26, 2007)

this is what we need: http://www.amazon.com/True20-Advent...f=cm_lmf_:):):)_1_rsrsrs0/002-2797710-9045647.
I might pick it up this afternoon.


----------



## Guardsmith (Feb 26, 2007)

You got it, Phantos.

GR also has a "True20 Pocket Players Guide " I don't own it but its supposed to have everything a True20 player needs.

Scott, if by "similar to GURPS" you mean that it's a generic system that can be used for any genre then yes, it is similar to GURPS.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on what others might want to play I have a few ideas for my character. I don't have my Freeport here with me at work, so bare with me...

1.) Cleric fighter type of the pirate god of Freeport (forgot his name). I am thinking mostly levels of Warrior, with his two favored feats being a Power 

2.) Wizardly type (adapt levels all the way) from the mainland. Likes to be mysterious and wears black robes etc 

3.) Ranger/Outdoors fellow comfortable with the jungle and the sea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2007)

if i am to understand the information i have seen so far, then i might be wanting an expert/ warrior type


----------



## Guardsmith (Feb 27, 2007)

*Character creation info, part 1*

I don't have as much time as I thought tonight, but here are a couple of things to think about while contemplating characters.

1.  I'd like this to be a world where humans are the only race that's known (for now). Also, supernatural experiences are uncommon. Myths and legend mention monsters and such, but few people see them, save adventurers and such.

2.  The adventures will be primarily city-based in Freeport, and it's the primary part of the world that will be detailed. Essentially, PCs will have a free hand in crafting their background as long as it gets them to the start of the adventure.

3.  PCs should have no prior knowledge of Freeport; they are all traveling on ship that is bound for the city and will begin the adventure disembarking the ship.

4.  Ideally, I'd like to dispense with D&D's usual polytheism and have only one God for the world.

When I have time tomorrow, I post more specifics and the house rules.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2007)

on payday (friday) i will invest in the book mentioned so i will be thinking on the concept.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey that's all cool Guardsmith... now would _minor_ mystical/magic work? Say a warrior or expert who takes the two favored feats as Supernatural power (so you could start with one Power, and it does not raise without feats or something above the base +4)??

Just wondering...


----------



## Phantos (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a little talk with my wallet...

and after the aforementioned talk I will be buying the T20 on friday as well.
hopefully that is soon enough.
the T20 rule set has been intriguing me for a while now.
this is my perfect excuse to check it out/purchase it.

cheers.


----------



## Guardsmith (Feb 28, 2007)

Its good to see that people are interested enough to buy the rules, and I hope you will be just as interested after you buy them. And yes, Thanos, Friday is soon enough.   

As for your question, Karl, in general, I would say that warriors and experts who want to "dabble" in the supernatural should take a level of adept, but if you are willing to give up the human's two Favored Feats for a Power, then I'll at least hear what you have in mind before I say yes or no. 

Here’s a jumble of house rules and character creation stuff; sorry it’s not better organized:

PCs have 6 points to spend on Ability scores; at the start, no ability may be higher than +3 or lower than -2.

PCs start with Conviction Points equal to Charisma + 2 and gain one extra point every other level after 1st, i.e. 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, etc. Also, Charisma is added to any re-roll earned by spending a Conviction Point. (This was something discussed at the True20 forums as a way to beef up Charisma. It kinda ties into the "force of personality" aspect of the ability.)

I'd like to not use the True20 Wealth system. While I've used it before with some success in modern games, I don't think it has the right feel for a fantasy game. If everyone is agreeable, we can use the standard D&D coin system.

All Adepts should use Intelligence as their Key Ability, and the following Powers are prohibited: Apport, Blink, Plane Shift, Scrying, Teleport.

I think that's it for character creation stuff. After people have had a chance to familiarize themselves with the rules. I post the other house rules. No sense in confusing you right now.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats' cool... if I could go for straight Adapt I would prefer that BUT I don't want to break anything  

I am thinking a mysterious type from the southern mainland who is very secretive about his powers and will stay way from flashing spells anyway 

Also what level are you thinking?


----------



## Guardsmith (Mar 1, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Also what level are you thinking?




PCs will start at first level.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2007)

First draft... thoughts???

*Marcus Tieken*; Human, male; *Adapt 1*; *Init* +2; *Spd* 30ft; *Defense* (role) Parry 10, Dodge 12, Flat 10; *Grpl* -1; *Atk* +2 melee (quarterstaff, dmg +1, crit 20/+3) or (knife, dmg +0, crit 19-20/+3), or +2 ranged (crossbow, dmg +4, crit 19-20/+3, rng 80ft) or (knife dmg +1, crit 19-20/+3, rng 10ft); *SV*: Tough +2, Fort +1; Ref +2, Will +2; *Nature*: Curious (virtue), Secretive (vice); *Wealth* +3; *Reputation* +1; *Conviction* 3; Str -1, Dex +2, Con +1, Int +3, Wis +0, Cha +1
_Skills_: Bluff (Cha) [+5], Concentration (Wis) [+4], Disable Device (Int) [+7], Knowledge: Arcane (super-natural) (Int) [+7], Knowledge: History (Int) [+7], Knowledge: Theology & Religion (Int) [+7], Notice (Wis) [+4], Stealth (Dex) [+6] 
_Feats_: Erase Signature, Spells (x3), Toughness
_Spells_: Move Object [+7], Psychic Shield [+7], Second Sight [+7]
_Core Abilities_: Adapt
_Favored Feats_: Jack-of-All Trades, Toughness
_Speech_: Common, plus 3 more (what might the world langauges be?)
_Equipment_: Quarterstaff, knife, crossbow, traveler’s clothing and robe, backpack, bedroll. 



Build – skills 4 + Int modifier (3) +one skill at rank 4 for being Human; feats 4 + one for human. Base Wealth +6, purchase Quarterstaff [4], backpack [4] and bedroll [1] first (free below wealth score), then Crossbow [11] (-1 wealth), Traveler’s cloths [8] (-1 wealth), and a Knife [7] (-1 wealth)


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 2, 2007)

Edit... and bump 

I really read you post there Guardsmith and yet I still thought you said you WANTED to use the Wealth system. 

I am cool either way... so long as I can afford a few minor things (and somekind of book) I am cool with gold pieces, etc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2007)

i had a late service call so i did not get the paaaaychec cashed to day...i will look into getting it taken care of asap, though i haave a work related  trip to jefferson city in the am tomarrow (sat.) so i seem to be set be hind this whole weekend! aaarrrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 3, 2007)

I was a thinking for wealth... I think you could either - (A) give everyone the same starting amount of gold and use 3.5 to purchase stuff OR (B) do something like in the PHB, max gold for certian classes - Adapts would get what a wizard might [120gp], Experts would get what a bard might [160gp] and Warriors would get what a fighter might [200gp] 

Now I did have a question... in Freeport they have simple firearms also. Are you going to allow them and how will you be writing them up 

Sorry I am just interested  no pressure


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2007)

hmmm...i thought that fighters got 240 gp in 3.5...


----------



## Guardsmith (Mar 3, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I was a thinking for wealth... I think you could either - (A) give everyone the same starting amount of gold and use 3.5 to purchase stuff OR (B) do something like in the PHB, max gold for certian classes - Adapts would get what a wizard might [120gp], Experts would get what a bard might [160gp] and Warriors would get what a fighter might [200gp]




This was my thinking, too; I was just trying to figure out which one I should use.

I've mulled it over for a bit. and I've decided to go with choice (B) with this breakdown:

Adepts get 120gp, Experts get 200gp and Warriors get 240gp

(BTW Karl, Scott was right, 3.5 Fighters get 240 starting gold)



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Now I did have a question... in Freeport they have simple firearms also. Are you going to allow them and how will you be writing them up




I've thought about this too, and I think its easiest just not to have any firearms. Besides, the book lists them as optional anyway.

Karl, at first glance, your character looks OK. I'll get back to you when I've looked at it in more detail.

Also, I want to point out something. When thinking about your characters, don't worry to much about their name. I'm not huge on fantasy names, so it's OK to use a familiar one like Karl did.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2007)

ummm...guys...i seem to have extended my self a bit beyond my max limit of extrenious time...i would be wrong to try to join this game and i am going to have to drop out before i can start. 

cheers and good luck!

special note: a shot of dewar's scotch followed by guenness is the perfect end to a lousy day.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes 240gp for fighters... d'oh... doing it from memory is NEVER a good thing... no firearms is cool I was just a wondering... so I will re-write up Marcus with 120gp with of stuff (I should still be able to afford what I want)


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 6, 2007)

bump... I will post a brief history soon... just soooo quite


----------



## Guardsmith (Mar 7, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> bump... I will post a brief history soon... just soooo quite




Yeah, too quiet.

I'm going to send some PMs to see if people are still interested. If not, this campaign may be stillborn. I'll keep you posted.

In the meantime, don't spend too much time thinking about a background, as you may not get to use it.


----------



## Phantos (Mar 7, 2007)

sorry folks. I have to sit this one out due to uncontrollable circumstances.
you guys have fun.
cheers.


----------



## Guardsmith (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I think that officially kills the campaign. Everyone (save you Karl) who was at one time interested in it has now said they can't do it, and no other interest has been expressed. (I wonder why not; was it the True20 or the Freeport? Or neither?)

Anyway, thanks for your interest Karl. I'm still going to try to run something PbP, but I'm not sure what. I've got a few ideas (WFRP 2E, M&M 2E or [possibly] D&D3.5), but I haven't decided which one to pursue. PM me if you are interested in any of those ...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Guardsmith said:
			
		

> Well, I think that officially kills the campaign. Everyone (save you Karl) who was at one time interested in it has now said they can't do it, and no other interest has been expressed. (I wonder why not; was it the True20 or the Freeport? Or neither?)
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your interest Karl. I'm still going to try to run something PbP, but I'm not sure what. I've got a few ideas (WFRP 2E, M&M 2E or [possibly] D&D3.5), but I haven't decided which one to pursue. PM me if you are interested in any of those ...




My guess would be the True20 part. Plenty of people like Freeport or are fine in most any fairly normal fantasy setting but they are only interested in playing the one fantasy game system they are most familiar with. I've heard of a lot of people having trouble recruiting for games other than D&D here and depending on the ebb and flow of pbp gamers most D&D ones fill up fast. I know I only look at D&D games when looking for new ones. I'm in too many pbp games at the moment to look for more but otherwise I know I'd be interested in a 3.5 freeport game.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea it could be True20 which is a SHAME as it is a good system... and there are a lot of other systems out there  I have started playing a bit more on RPoL just cause I find SOOOOO many systems over there that people are running. 

M&M seems really popular here also


----------



## Guardsmith (Mar 8, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea it could be True20 which is a SHAME as it is a good system... and there are a lot of other systems out there  I have started playing a bit more on RPoL just cause I find SOOOOO many systems over there that people are running.




RPoL? I assume that's Role-Play onLine (rpol.net)? I'll have to check it out. Thanks, Karl.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2007)

Guardsmith said:
			
		

> Well, I think that officially kills the campaign. Everyone (save you Karl) who was at one time interested in it has now said they can't do it, and no other interest has been expressed. (I wonder why not; was it the True20 or the Freeport? Or neither?)



it wasn't any thing to do with the game in any way...i am an electrician by trade and i have a rather big job coming up and simply won't have the time i thought i would have thought befor.

dewar's scotch


----------

